# A couple of the latest



## wombat (Dec 7, 2013)

A couple of my latest.
The first is a Karri frame with coolabah burl on a maple spacer.




The second is a redgum frame with a Bimble Box lignotuber on ash. The tuber figure looks as though someone has swirled dark and light chocolate through it. The end colour was a bit of a surprise, considering it was fairly light coloured to start with. Confession time...the only reason I bought a block of it was because I wanted to say 'Bimble box lignotuber', that plus I didn't know what a lignotuber was!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 7, 2013)

Always meticulous Walter. Fine work!
Scott


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Looking good.

Ray


----------



## Molokai (Dec 8, 2013)

"Bimble box lignotuber"
here, i said it.
That bimble box looks very nice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

